# started jogging and my knees are killing me :(



## luna_19

Is this normal in the beginning? Today was the third day of 25 minutes or so of jogging. Should I stick with it or take a few days off? It's so hard to find a decent exercise I can do with a baby :(


----------



## Eidson23

Uncomfortable is normal and okay to proceed, but pain is not. If your knees are in actual pain, I suggest taking a break for a day or two. If you're just starting out running, this is normal. It's also normal if you are not wearing the right shoes believe it or not. I get really bad shin splints, sore ankles, and sore feet if I wear the wrong shoes. I have a high arch, so if I don't have a ton of support, it's very painful to run. Knees are also prone to pain when wearing the wrong shoes.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks I guess I'll take tomorrow off and see how I feel. I thought it was just sore muscles until I went to yoga today and couldn't do some of the postures :/ I hope my shoes are OK, I just bought them. They seem really comfy...


----------



## Eidson23

Maybe they just need to be broken in! Don't feel guilty taking a day off. Pain like that can cause injuries, which will set you back much longer. Good luck!


----------



## Embo78

With running or jogging you definitely need rest days. I jog every other day for three days then take two days off. I do other exercise on my days off though but less impact on my knees :thumbup:

I have dodgy knees and this works for me :)


----------



## Samiam03

First off, are you wearing running shoes? Since you are in the us, there are specific running stores that measure you and look at your arches and determine what is best for you to wear. A good running shoe can be what prevents injury. Second off, how are you running? Are you landing on your heel? Always make sure you land on the ball of your feet. 

Also are you running the whole 25 minutes? Since you are a beginner you might be doing too much at once. Try walking/running.

Finally, do leg workouts to strengthen your leg muscles and take the strain off of your knees. Squats are excellent for runners.

Hope your knees feel better.


----------



## Mrs HM

It's really super that you can jog for 25mins as a beginner but if you are running on the road that'll cause a lot of impact on your body and it will take time to get used to it. As a pp said, you need to take rest days to allow your body to recover and you should follow a plan that will enable you to develop and progress slowly to ensure you remain injury free. If you don't already have a plan, there are great couch to 5k or 10k plans online that you can download.

Also see if you can visit a running store that will analyse your gait. They will record you running on a treadmill to see which type of shoe you need to support how you run/land etc. That should help protect your lower half from injury and strains. 

HTH.


----------



## seoj

Like mentioned- if they are just achy and sore, but not painful- maybe just take a break one day and go again. I would also see how they do while your NOT working out- if the pain is only while excercising, it could be the shoes, or how you jog and the pressure put on your knees. If it makes them worse overall- then I'd seak an orthopedic doc to have a look and make sure more isn't going on. 

Personally- I have knee cap pain. Which mean, there isn't anything *specifically* wrong (least nothing that shows up in a scan)- but my knees hurt ALL the time. Most days not much- and certainly more while I'm working out. But excercise doesn't make them worse otherwise- actually, I've found (after pushing through) it's gotten better overall. Same with my hip pain (due to injury yrs ago) and the tendonitis in both shoulders- I know I sound like a hot mess. 

Don't push yourself- listen to your body (you know it best) and rest when needed. I'd also ice soon after. I find that helps. I ice my shoulders every single night! :)

Best of luck hun!


----------



## luna_19

Thanks for the advice ladies :) I do have pretty decent running shoes. I found out afterwards that my ligaments are probably still all loose from pregnancy which makes complete sense with the kind of pain I was having. It took about 3 weeks to get better so I am just back to yoga and using the elliptical in the basement of our apartment :/ I wish I could exercise outdoors but honestly I'm scared to try again, it was just horrible! Lo wasn't a fan of the jogging stroller anyways so maybe it's a sign. Debating trying to sell it or hanging on to it for a bit...


----------



## Mrs HM

luna_19 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies :) I do have pretty decent running shoes. I found out afterwards that my ligaments are probably still all loose from pregnancy which makes complete sense with the kind of pain I was having. It took about 3 weeks to get better so I am just back to yoga and using the elliptical in the basement of our apartment :/ I wish I could exercise outdoors but honestly I'm scared to try again, it was just horrible! Lo wasn't a fan of the jogging stroller anyways so maybe it's a sign. Debating trying to sell it or hanging on to it for a bit...

Please do not be put off running. I'll bet it was pain from getting used to the impact of the roads. Honestly, look into a couch to 5k programme, which is an 8 weeks walking/running plan to start you off. I was 3 stone overweight and an ex-20-a-day smoker- and was running 4 miles x 4 times a week when I fell pregnant with #2 having starting with this programme months before. My knees and ankles were killing me at the start though and it took me 12 weeks and not 8 to complete the original programme as I had to repeat weeks due to the pain in my lower half. Somedays I couldn't walk without it hurting, but I took a few rest days and instead of progressing with the programme I just repeated the week until I felt ready to progress. Running is the best thing I ever did for myself and I can't believe how much it improved my general health and how fit I was. I'm going for my 6 week check on Monday and I honestly can't wait to lace up my running shoes again!


----------



## Amysmile

if it's getting too much, a better alternative would be swimming. easy on the joints :)


----------

